# I found hell!!!



## Wingnut (Dec 28, 2005)

Well most of you know about my ankle saga and now it's reached new hieghts!  I finally had that last surgery about 2 weeks ago. It seems to be better, but since I broke it in April, I've been on lortab, then percocet, then oxycodone, then duragesic patches w/oxycodone. Well, now it's time to stop the medications because the problem is fixed. (we hope)

Well let me tell you..............

THIS  SUCKS.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 28, 2005)

AHHHH...Withdrawls....


gotta love'em.


That is the reason I suffered after having my tonsils out....DR gave me Morphine pills...after 2 days on them I realized just how good they are...


How can I help you to get through?


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey Jenn,

Hang in there.  If the ankle is strong enough for walks or runs any time you feel the need for a "fix".   Just try to occupy yourself.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 29, 2005)

You're strong, I'm confident you can make it though it.

HANG IN THERE!


----------



## Stevo (Dec 29, 2005)

and just _how_ do we convince some people to ride with us to the ER ?

they've the best dope....that's why...

~S~


----------



## Jon (Dec 29, 2005)

That blows.

I remember my APAP #3's from getting wisdom teeth pulled.

I just DID NOT CARE once I took 2. I was in LaLa land for 2 days.... Best I've felt in a long time.


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 29, 2005)

You guys are awesome you know that?

Princess, I wish you could, so many people have offered to help but there just isn't anything anyone can do. The nurse up at the jail called me last night after my husband told her about me, she went through the oxycodone withdrawl, she told me to take Benadryl and it's really helping.

The good news is I don't feel like I need a fix, of course I do miss the "happy go lucky" feeling they gave me, but it's just the physical stuff and that's torture, literally. 

Thanks again for the support, it means a lot to me


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 29, 2005)

I remember when I messed up my shoulder...they lortabs and the mepergans were my friends...then when the shoulder healed...the NARCAN was my friend, along with lost of time in the hot tub to sweat out the addictive properties...if ya ever feel the need to be "happy go lucky" fix yourself a virgin daquri and sit by the pool...even if it's -20 outside...its all in the head.


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 29, 2005)

oooh I still have some margarita mix in the fridge...


Oh and Chimp, I'm a not allowed full pressure on it for 3 more weeks, I'd give anything to be able to go for a long walk or do some real exercise.


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 29, 2005)

When you can't put full weight on something a really good way to excercise is hydrotherapy. I used to work at a YMCA where we taught 10-15 aquacise classes a day. Depending on how hard you work you can really get a kickin workout.

^_^ And it's fun!


----------



## coloradoemt (Dec 29, 2005)

May I suggest Gummy Bears... :wacko: 

Or try this http://www.fatburncleanse.com/.

More expensive than the bears but it was suggested to me by my chiropractor after my back surgery and my withdrawl period was very limited. Besides the fact I lost the 25 extra pounds gained from sitting around for most of 6 months.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 29, 2005)

got any leftover oxycodone pills Wingnut??? 



Just kiddin-


Hope your feeling better in about a week.....

-CP


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 30, 2005)

LOL CaptinPanic, I have 1 & a half of them left, 2 boxes of 50 & 100 Duragesic patches and 15-20 Dilaudid lol...and I haven't touched them.

I love gummy bears...but right now I can't eat, I've managed a piece of pizza for the last 3 days, but I have no appetite at all. It is getting easier every day, I only had a sort of hallucination once and I think I may even be able to go to the New Years party we were invited to.

I have gained some weight and that kills me because I'm a stickler about looking good for Jason, but once I'm back in action it should come right off. (it did after my 2 pregnancies)

40's I'll try the pool, with the chills and hots I just can't be in water right now, but I will. It's torture to even take a shower. The new doc who fixed my leg is going to send me to an  underwater rehab center.. he says all his pt's love it and have had the most success with it.

But I'm beginning to have moments of clarity, like when I post here. I even did the dishes today and some laundry, I think the worst is over but it still isn't easy. Thanks for listening guys, I don't mean to babble your ears (eyes) off but it's easy to vent here, and when my husband isn't home...ya'll get to deal with me


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 30, 2005)

Feel free to vent, I would much rather hear you vent than ignore ya and allow you to go down the addiction road...all too often EMS professionals fall victim to drugs and alcohol abuse for various reasons.


----------



## 40sCutest (Jan 1, 2006)

we all need a place to vent sometimes!

That's why I :wub: this place.

My mom always says that all of us EMS people have something different about us, that only we understand. We have something wierd in our points of view that clicks really good.


----------

